# Pickle Phobia



## Bosco578 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta-FGE7QELQ

WTF??????


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 13, 2008)

I liked the caption "My Fear of Mustard and Pickles is Ruining my Life!"


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pickle Surprise*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzOpjBOzMqA


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2008)

O.K. that was just strange...........:huh:


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 13, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> O.K. that was just strange...........:huh:



True, but kinda funny...........


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 14, 2008)

I am afraid of people with REALLY BIG HAIR!!! 

and the pickle joke!!


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha! I found that so funny! My girlfriend got real mad at me for lughing so hard. I just couldn't help it. I'm still laughing!!


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have my halloween costume picked out...I'm gonna go as the pickle guy!


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Sep 14, 2008)

this is funny because my brother is also afraid of pickles its hilarious. he runs away when someone comes near him with them and also gets very very angry haha


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 15, 2008)

*Nooooooooo!!!!!!!*

Oh No!!  Not The Pickle Guy!!!

I will never be able to look at another jar of pickles again.......
Airwaygoddess now will need CISD!!!!  Yikes! :wacko:


Bosco578 said:


> I have my halloween costume picked out...I'm gonna go as the pickle guy!


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Oh No!!  Not The Pickle Guy!!!
> 
> I will never be able to look at another jar of pickles again.......
> Airwaygoddess now will need CISD!!!!  Yikes! :wacko:



Ham! Did I say,haaammmm!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 16, 2008)

*Nooooo!!!*

NOOOO!!!  Not The Ham Too!!!!!   Airwaygoddess faints.........


----------



## GreenEMT (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a little disturbed...


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 18, 2008)

GreenEMT said:


> I'm a little disturbed...



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

GreenEMT said:


> I'm a little disturbed...



Just another day at the college of life...... EMT LIFE!!   By the way, Welcome to the tribe!


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Alrighty then ... =p


----------



## Bosco578 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pickles Rock!


----------

